# Clinton River



## FISHWHISTLE (Jan 29, 2010)

This time of year you must be willing to cover alot of water to find steel in the clinton but there are fish in the system all winter long...just keep casting and walking!!!


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

There are higher numbers of fish showing up in the Clinton now. The winter has been very tough this year. I've only seen a handful of fish caught by the regulars that are always there. By mid March there should be plenty of steel to chase in the system.


----------



## clintonking (Jan 20, 2010)

uuuuuuuuuuuugggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhh so easy


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

Thats right Clintonking... you are one of the regulars. Have you been down there recently? I haven't seen you. I fished Mon, Tues, Wed without seeing you. Your hole was open each day I was there. Monday I did see a guy take a fish out of it. He was carrying it to his truck when I saw him. Probably the same fish you and I have caught already this year. On Wed I got reports of 11 attempts by fish to jump the dam. Things are heating up!


----------



## clintonking (Jan 20, 2010)

oh man... how do i take those comments i have been fishing there this and last year since november whenever i could i work all the time at a detroit hospital and get out when i can in which i catch a fish or two 95% of the time i go i spent years and years fishing there hour upon hour and know the river very well and i help anyone i can i do not lie and tell people that im not doing any good when i am i will show them my rig give them tips and am very polite and its kind of sad that i get ignored by people on this site but its ok not losing any sleep over it... but sorry if i took this the wrong way and correct me if im wrong but anyways for anyone that needs some pointers let me know like the other 23 people that asked me last week im willing to help


----------



## buckit2full (Jan 7, 2009)

where can i get some loose spawn?


----------

